# Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

any one use Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0 ? :confused
Lquid or Paste. which one is better?
its 18$ is it worth it?
i have heard good things about it, 
i know most people say zaino it the best, but just wondering what your think about it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase the Mequires clay bar system as well so I would like to know about both products.
Good question brazengto.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Haven't tried it yet but I will soon. I've been using Turtle Wax Ice the last few times and it's amazing stuff.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

There isn't a difference in quality between the liquid or paste versions of wax. I always used to use a paste carnuba wax from turtle wax on my old car but then when I got the goat it's been nothing but zaino which is a liquid polish system.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

raspantienator said:


> I'm looking to purchase the Mequires clay bar system as well so I would like to know about both products.
> Good question brazengto.


I use the clay bar system about once a year. Its amazing what you'll pull off a freshly cleaned car with it.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Bought some last fall, and used on my GTO and my truck, I got great results, I bought the paste


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

The clay bar is a must at least once a year. It takes all friggin day to do since you gotta re-polish the whole car after claying it, but the results are absolutely incredible. :willy:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

06brazengto said:


> any one use Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0 ? :confused
> Lquid or Paste. which one is better?
> its 18$ is it worth it?
> i have heard good things about it,
> i know most people say zaino it the best, but just wondering what your think about it.


Someone gave me a Meguiar's kit that included both the 2.0 and some 2.0 spray detailer. Both are awesome products. I might not have taken the chance had it been my own money, but I've been so happy with both products that I'd for sure buy them now if I had to.

Just seems like the car's shinier than it was with the original NXT stuff. A couple of times, too, I've used the spray detailer and some microfiber towels instead of a regular bucket wash. Very nice.

Oh--I have the liquid. Spreads on my buffer easier.


----------

